# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs > [How To] Id verification

## TraversRutten

Am i blind or cant i see it

----------


## ev0

Try this page in settings:

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/payments.php

----------


## TraversRutten

Thanks for the reply

----------


## TraversRutten

so it says to contact Eryxon if i have already brought ccoins so who do i contact now seeing he is former staff

----------


## ev0

> so it says to contact Eryxon if i have already brought ccoins so who do i contact now seeing he is former staff



Best bet is to reach out to Kurios

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mem...26-kurios.html

----------

